# The Democrats " Cohen The Rat " Donkey Dung Show ....Is Unbelievable !



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

*Below is the best image of what " We The People " are witnessing !!!!*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

*What a Dung Show !!!!*


----------

